# Ratings don't matter



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

I know two guys who are cousins. They both drive part time, normally when it's really busy only. They've both been driving for almost a year. One has had a rating under 4.2 for basically as long as he's been driving. The other has never fallen under a 5. The guy with the 5 HAS been deactivated!! For not accepting every request and cherry picking too much. The guy with the low rating has never been deactivated. What the **** does that tell you? To make things more interesting, he only takes requests with surge pricing!

I honestly wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it with my own eyes.

So don't over analyze all this shit. Uber operations are the definition of whimsical. There is no rhyme or reason for what they do. They do whatever they want, and you submit or else.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

how did he maintain a perfect 5? that seems impossible in the world of misplaced pins and snotty riders.


----------



## rickyjones09 (Apr 17, 2015)

It's like working at one of "those" jobs where you come in to the office and never know if today is the day your going to get fired.
Sometimes the app will shut down on me and I think "oh shit, it's over."


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> how did he maintain a perfect 5? that seems impossible in the world of misplaced pins and snotty riders.


Yea that's what ran through my mind as I glanced on his app from a distance and saw a single digit. I was thinking no way he is a 5. They wouldn't deactivate a 5 star driver. Well, apparently they did... now this though just crossed my mind: what if they reset his rating? Don't know why I thought of that just now (maybe because it's counter intuitive)


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> how did he maintain a perfect 5? that seems impossible in the world of misplaced pins and snotty riders.


THIS
and im sure its just an oversight that they didnt fire the guy with 4.2


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> THIS
> and im sure its just an oversight that they didnt fire the guy with 4.2


it's not. he isn't invisible to them. interacting with them via email very often.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

It once again proves how screwy ubers rating system is.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

jizzwagon said:


> it's not. he isn't invisible to them. interacting with them via email very often.


i believe this depending on the city. my friend who is full time in DC area avgs 4.5 to 4.6 and has yet to even be warned.


----------

